# can you help save an animal?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Kelly-joy I co run a rescue site called Index page • Animal Lifeline UK. For those of you that don't know me or about us we help save unwanted, abandoned and Cruelly treated animals. We help rescues all over the UK with things like Transport, Fostering,Home checking, Re homing, Fund raising etc We help the pounds to find rescue placements for dogs and transport to get them to rescues. We help people needing to re home their beloved pets for whatever reason to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands. We also match people looking for a new pet to ones that are in rescue to free up much needed rescue space.

There are many ways to help rescues, below are some of the ways you can help

1.being a fosterer. fosterer's are lifeline to rescues as they enable a rescue to be able to take in more unwanted, abandoned and cruelly treated animals and as they live in a home environment this makes it easier to asses the animals temperament, its likes, dislikes etc and therefore giving the rescue a better picture of what type of home is needed. In turn knowing this makes it easier to find the RIGHT home first off which in turn makes it less likely that the animal comes back into rescue.

2. being a home checker to check out possible new foster homes and new potential homes which then frees up a space for a rescue to be able to take more animals.

3.Helping to transport a animal to rescue or a foster home.Dogs at the pound have 7 days to find a rescue placement and if one isn't found they are put to sleep sadly many dogs that do find rescue placements are still put to sleep because transport can not be sorted to get the dog from the pound to the rescue or foster home.

4.We are currently also doing a Christmas gifts for rescues appeal where rescues and pounds throughout the UK have given us wish lists of things they most need and we are trying to get as much as possible off those wish lists to give to them.

if you would like to help in anyway or would like any more information then please email me at [email protected] or pop onto our site at Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Kelly-joy I co run a rescue site called Index page • Animal Lifeline UK. For those of you that don't know me or about us we help save unwanted, abandoned and Cruelly treated animals. We help rescues all over the UK with things like Transport, Fostering,Home checking, Re homing, Fund raising etc We help the pounds to find rescue placements for dogs and transport to get them to rescues. We help people needing to re home their beloved pets for whatever reason to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands. We also match people looking for a new pet to ones that are in rescue to free up much needed rescue space.

There are many ways to help rescues, below are some of the ways you can help

1.being a fosterer. fosterer's are lifeline to rescues as they enable a rescue to be able to take in more unwanted, abandoned and cruelly treated animals and as they live in a home environment this makes it easier to asses the animals temperament, its likes, dislikes etc and therefore giving the rescue a better picture of what type of home is needed. In turn knowing this makes it easier to find the RIGHT home first off which in turn makes it less likely that the animal comes back into rescue.

2. being a home checker to check out possible new foster homes and new potential homes which then frees up a space for a rescue to be able to take more animals.

3.Helping to transport a animal to rescue or a foster home.Dogs at the pound have 7 days to find a rescue placement and if one isn't found they are put to sleep sadly many dogs that do find rescue placements are still put to sleep because transport can not be sorted to get the dog from the pound to the rescue or foster home.

4.We are currently also doing a Christmas gifts for rescues appeal where rescues and pounds throughout the UK have given us wish lists of things they most need and we are trying to get as much as possible off those wish lists to give to them.

if you would like to help in anyway or would like any more information then please email me at [email protected] or pop onto our site at Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Kelly-joy I co run a rescue site called Index page • Animal Lifeline UK. For those of you that don't know me or about us we help save unwanted, abandoned and Cruelly treated animals. We help rescues all over the UK with things like Transport, Fostering,Home checking, Re homing, Fund raising etc We help the pounds to find rescue placements for dogs and transport to get them to rescues. We help people needing to re home their beloved pets for whatever reason to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands. We also match people looking for a new pet to ones that are in rescue to free up much needed rescue space.

There are many ways to help rescues, below are some of the ways you can help

1.being a fosterer. fosterer's are lifeline to rescues as they enable a rescue to be able to take in more unwanted, abandoned and cruelly treated animals and as they live in a home environment this makes it easier to asses the animals temperament, its likes, dislikes etc and therefore giving the rescue a better picture of what type of home is needed. In turn knowing this makes it easier to find the RIGHT home first off which in turn makes it less likely that the animal comes back into rescue.

2. being a home checker to check out possible new foster homes and new potential homes which then frees up a space for a rescue to be able to take more animals.

3.Helping to transport a animal to rescue or a foster home.Dogs at the pound have 7 days to find a rescue placement and if one isn't found they are put to sleep sadly many dogs that do find rescue placements are still put to sleep because transport can not be sorted to get the dog from the pound to the rescue or foster home.

4.We are currently also doing a Christmas gifts for rescues appeal where rescues and pounds throughout the UK have given us wish lists of things they most need and we are trying to get as much as possible off those wish lists to give to them.

if you would like to help in anyway or would like any more information then please email me at [email protected] or pop onto our site at Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it just dogs?

I have spaces for guinea pigs?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No we work with all animals all sizes from Great danes to tiny mice. if you are interested in fostering guinea pigs then please email me and I will forward your email on to our foster coordinator


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

pm'ed you


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

We have just fell in love with the animals on some of the sites. We seriously want to have the hamster on one of the sites. It's close too! Arrrgh i want it so badly! But i dont think we're allowed on until the room is done, but i shall add the site to my favourites. I love what you guys are doing to help animals. Thats why im in college


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Hi my name is Kelly-joy I co run a rescue site called Index page • Animal Lifeline UK. For those of you that don't know me or about us we help save unwanted, abandoned and Cruelly treated animals. We help rescues all over the UK with things like Transport, Fostering,Home checking, Re homing, Fund raising etc We help the pounds to find rescue placements for dogs and transport to get them to rescues. We help people needing to re home their beloved pets for whatever reason to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands. We also match people looking for a new pet to ones that are in rescue to free up much needed rescue space.
> 
> There are many ways to help rescues, below are some of the ways you can help
> 
> ...


i just sent you an email about it


----------

